# Uber 1099 not accurate?



## NoStopping (Jan 25, 2017)

The 1099 is showing the total amount the passenger paid to UBER including all fees, and not the amount I was actually paid.

I only have to pay taxes on my income, not UBERs, right?

If i put the whole amount UBER presents and deduct all the fees against it, then what is UBER paying taxes on when they file?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber loses more money than our federal government they don't pay taxes.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

NoStopping said:


> I only have to pay taxes on my income, not UBERs, right?


Not exactly accurate. You also have to pay taxes for the person that has the 2nd response to your question. Which is me of course. If we were in Germany then I would have to pay your taxes, but we're in the U.S. so you have to pay mine.


----------



## Sundaland (Oct 12, 2015)

I noticed that too. The 1099-K form the rideshare companies sent me is very misleading. I had to subtract the Uber and Lyft fees to get my income and amended my tax returns.


----------

